# Omega C-700 ops



## KevinR (Feb 13, 2005)

Well I ended up getting an Omega C-700 with a Rodenstock 50mm for under $100. I'm thinking this pretty resonable.

So if anybody has one or has used one, I would like to hear your opinions.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 13, 2005)

I have an Omega B600, which I think is supposed to be an earlier version of the C700.  I think it works great, I haven't had any trouble with it. 

If you're looking for info, this is a good site. http://www.khbphotografix.com/omega/  It shows what accessories work for them, which are still available, or whats been discontinued.


----------



## KevinR (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats on the new enlarger!   Sounds like an awesome deal!    :thumbup:


----------



## KevinR (Feb 18, 2005)

Weeeeee. It got here yesterday. It's in great condition. Just need to pick up a timer and some misc. stuff.


----------



## oriecat (Feb 18, 2005)

Woohoo


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 18, 2005)

Awesome yo! Can't wait to see some prints with from it!!!

Zach  

Just got some paper and a print washer WOOHOO!!


----------

